

256 Shades of Grey - sajid
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/31/256-shades-of-grey/

======
relix
Working with code without syntax highlighting would be aweful. Also, text
right now _is_ rendered with subpixel precision, e.g. Microsoft's ClearType
[0].

Because only the horizontal resolution would be tripled, you would have a
distinction between horizontal and vertical edges - i.e. if the difference in
resolution would be noticable at all (which I'm not convinced of if you
already have a Retina-ized screen), it'd be very bothersome to only have it in
one direction, exactly because the difference would be noticable.

I love how he claims it would save on RAM and graphics power, while in effect
it would require equal or more amounts of each, since you're just replacing
one 24-bit pixel with 3 8-bit pixels. Arithmetic on one 24-bit pixel is faster
than doing it three times on 8-bit values, so you'd need much more processing
power and at least an equal amount of RAM. A thoroughly poorly researched
article.

The idea strikes me as completely useless. The author probably read about
Leica's digital B&W camera and thought it was ingenious.

[0]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ClearType>

------
pseingatl
The HP Omnibook 300 is what you need. B + W screen, essential productivity
programs in ROM. Windows 3.1. No wireless, but it wasn't needed in 1993. Maybe
they'll update it?

